# Needing some woodworking done



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Got my Rem 5mm mags shipped in to Little Jack's, Nate calls with bad news, both stocks are damaged, one severely cracked, one chewed from the rear sight and knurled tube knob from EXTREMELY shoddy packaging. Anybody recommend a gunsmith or woodworkin' guru to help a brotha out?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Pretty bad damage. You might want to consider a replacement aftermarket stock..
Lots of good choices out there.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Looks like sanding it down,if enough wood, is what i would do on the main gouges, then glue the broken spot near the bolt and refinish....If that doesnt work then restock..nothing money wont fix,lol....good luck bro...


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I sent you a PM


----------

